# Fort Eustis VA Fishing



## caocao02 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey everyone! I'll be in Fort Eustis from Feb to June/ July coming from Texas. I was wondering if there were any bank spots around there or Newport News area? I fish mainly salt down here in the gulf for trout, reds and flounder so i was hoping someone didn't mind sharing a spot where i can spend a few hours. I don't really fish freshwater but i have heard that there are some big stripers in the area so i wouldnt mind targeting them also. Thanks for any advice or tips guys!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

In addition to the obvious military facilities in the area this link should give you an idea of what's around. We look forward to your posts. 

http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/vsrfdf/access.shtm


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

From shore there on Eustis, especially early on, catfish will be the main game in town. But they get HUGE on the James (blue cat variety). Maybe smaller size stripers as well from shore there. 

As the weather warms up during your stay, saltwater croaker species will move in, and maybe puppy drum near Eustis. For saltwater fishing, Ft Eustis will not be the best option though as it is more brackish, but it does offer fishing possibilities. If you want to get into better saltwater options, go down to the Buckroe Fishing Pier in Hampton, or Fort Monroe's pier. Cobia, trout are a possibility off Buckroe in early summer along with flounder. Since you are military, you can also try Langley AFB and cast along a good portion of shoreline there. It's on the Back River, but completely saltwater with grass along some portions of shoreline...trout and drum are good possibilities there, along with plenty of croaker.


----------

